# Pellosa Stones



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone that uses pelliosa stones have a harder time brushing them into templates? I'm using sticky flock. I only use pellosa stones and studs. I notice when I use studs, they fall right into the holes, but when I used the stones, I have a hard time getting them into the templates. I end up doing alot placing the stones into the holes manually. I'm thinking it's because of the height of the stones? 
Anyone else use them?


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I use them with the green Hartco.
They brush in fine but I do make the holes 3.8mm. Don't know if this would vary from cutter to cutter... suggest you try larger size to see if that helps.
The Pellosa stones are slightly larger and taller than regular Korean stones.
I love the quality of the Pellosa and only use regular Korean for colors or shades which Pellosa doesn't have.
LEO


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey there LEO....dittos to what u said. I make my holes larger as the Pellosas are a bit larger and taller than a regular rhinestone. Well worth the extra work as the machine cut Pellosas and Bellas have such great sparkle. Just wish there were more colors.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok. Thanks I'll try that. I use corel draw and rstones. The ss10 stone size is .126 (ss12 on rstones), so about how much larger do I need to go to get to a 3.8mm?

Yes, I absolutely LOVE the pellosa. You're right, it's worth the extra work. They sparkle like crazy!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

by the way, I want to try the hartco material, b/c sticky flock is alot more expensive, I just afraid my cutter is too cheap to cut through it. I have a silhouette sd cutter.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Your silhouette will cut through the Hartco. I started out with that machine. I did have to purchase a different blade holder for the 60 degree blade. Make sure you do two rotations in your software and you'll be fine.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe it's .15 

LEO


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys!!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't ever tried any stones besides the Korean. Is Pellosa a brand? Where do you purchase them? If they sparkle a lot more, I'd like to try them.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Leap, You can purchase Pellosa stones from ShineArt. The Bella stones are very comparable and you can get those from Stephanie of Synergy17 or from myshirtconnection.com. The Bella and the Pellosa are both machine cut stones. Very nice!
Myshirt also offers free shipping if your order is over $99. Hope that helps u some.


----------

